# 16GB vs. 32GB vs. 64GB



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't own a tablet device, but am taking a look at the HDX 8.9.  

What is the benefit of increased on-board memory?

Thanks.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Think of it as disk space: it's where everything is stored, from apps to e-books to videos. The more space you have, the longer it will be before you have to worry about running out of it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Being able to store more stuff on the device, especially video. It could also come into play if you want to store a WHOLE LOT of other stuff, especially a big collection of photos or music that you want always to have with you. 

An example would be that I often travel overseas, where I may not have access to the internet. I like to have a bunch of video with me so I can watch movies to entertain myself on long plane flights or in the evening on a ship (you can't read ALL the time! ).

Another example would be a friend of mine who vas an old tablet he keeps in his car to use as a music player through the speakers on the car. He has all of a huge music collection on the tablet.

Unless you have some need like this,32 gig is plenty for most people, and you might get by with 16 if you dont have any large graphics intensive games. I have a 16 gig HDX 7 that serves fine as  a tablet/ereader on short business trips. I have a bit of music, a couple of tv shows, plenty of books, and a few smallish games, and that is fine for a three day trip with only short plane flights and access to hotel wifi.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.  I'm not too much of a video or photography buff, so it sounds like 32GB would be adequate and more for my needs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'm not too much of a video or photography buff, so it sounds like 32GB would be adequate and more for my needs.


I'd agree with that . . . . . books and apps don't take up much space in comparison with photography, music, and video.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

If you don't know how much storage you need and aren't sure yet just how you'll be using the device I suggest getting all the storage you can afford.  You can't add more storage later if you need it and the only penalty for having more than you need is the cost.

Video files are large and you need a lot of space if you download them.  If you're only going to be streaming then you don't need much room but be very sure you'll only be streaming when you buy a small one.

Barry


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Another thing that can take up a lot of space is magazines.  

And I agree with Barry - I've yet to hear anyone say "Gee, I wish I'd gotten less space on my tablet."  Or phone.  Or whatever.  But I've sure heard lots of folks complain about running out of space.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I started buying tablets & had a choice of GB's, & didn't know much I would use, I picked 32GB. Then, I realized 32GB weren't enough, so I picked 64GB. It was well worth it for me, that if given the choice, I will now just go with the highest GB's offered. For my father, who basically just reads books on his Fire & has maybe a small amount of music, 16GB is perfect for him.


----------

